# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Vreemde menstruatie..

## inge87

Hallo iedereen!!

Ik zal me even voorstellen, ik ben Inge en ben 20 jaar,
ik heb me hier aangemeld omdat ik graag jullie mening wil weten over iets wat er aan de hand is..

Ik heb een jaar een relatie gehad met mijn ex, toen dit uitging haalde ik me allemaal dingen in mijn hoofd dat ik zwanger zou zijn van hem. Ik at al mijn emoties weg, superveel snoepen enz, eigenlijk logisch dat mn buik dan wat dikker werd dan normaal..
Hij had me bedrogen met 2 meisjes, en ik wilde dus weg bij hem.
Hij heeft toen een test gehaald, en ik bleek niet zwanger te zijn volgens de test. Ik maakte mezelf helemaal gek omdat een vriendin van mij ook een test gedaan had en niet zwanger was, maar ondertussen al een kleintje van 4 maanden in haar buik had!
Dus nog 4 testen gedaan, nou ja, na 5 testen mag je toch wel hopen als ze allemaal negatief zijn dat je daadwerkelijk niet zwanger bent.
Dat heb ik me dus toen ook echt uit mijn hoofd gezet.

Maar vroeger was ik altijd super ongesteld, veel helder bloed, doorlekken enz, je kent het wel.. Maar nu bijna niets meer.. Sowieso geen helder bloed, alleen maar dikke slijmdraden/klonters donkerrood/bruin, zeg maar gestold bloed ofzo.. 

Kan iemand dit allemaal verklaren??

Ik maak me echt wel zorgen!!
Ik haal me allemaal dingetjes in mn hoofd, als je dat allemaal leest op internet dat mensen van mijn leeftijd geen kinderen meer kunnen klrijgen enz! Ik wil zooo dolgraag kindjes, mijn wereld zou instorten als dit niet meer zou kunnen!!

Ik zou het heel fijn vinden als jullie even willen reageren op mijn bericht!

Liefs Inge

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Inge,

als ik jou was zou ik me niet te druk maken. Het kan altijd wel een keer voorkomen dat je menstruatie anders verloopt dan je gewend bent... Als je op vijf testen niet zwanger bent, mag je er inderdaad wel van uit gaan dat het niet bent. 
Door stress kan je menstruatie ook veranderen.

Als je je zorgen maakt over je vruchtbaarheid kun je het beste even naar je huisarts gaan en het laten testen.

Succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## inge87

Dankjewel Nikki!!





> Hey Inge,
> 
> als ik jou was zou ik me niet te druk maken. Het kan altijd wel een keer voorkomen dat je menstruatie anders verloopt dan je gewend bent... Als je op vijf testen niet zwanger bent, mag je er inderdaad wel van uit gaan dat het niet bent. 
> Door stress kan je menstruatie ook veranderen.
> 
> Als je je zorgen maakt over je vruchtbaarheid kun je het beste even naar je huisarts gaan en het laten testen.
> 
> Succes!
> 
> Xx Nikky.

----------

